# Instant or regular oatmeal?



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the difference between instant and regular oatmeal? I read not to use instant for an oatmeal bath. I have this container of oatmeal that says 100% Whole Grain Oats and underneath it says Quick-Cooks in 1 minute.

Does this mean it is instant? And why does it matter for his bath?
It is just plain, no flavoring. All the ingredients say is whole grain rolled oats. Wouldn't it still squish up in a sock and make the water cloudy like it is supposed to?

Diggory is going through some extra bad dry skin right now, probably due to 12 week quilling starting soon, and the flaxseed oil alone isn't cutting it.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

The "faster" the oatmeal on the label, the smaller the grain has been rolled.That's why it cooks faster. It really shouldn't matter what kind you use for baths, but I think the instant or quick kind would give you more oatmeal in the water.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I think what you really have to do is avoid any of the _flavored_ oatmeals. I don't think instant vs regular makes that big of a difference.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Regular is what's usually recommended. The instant goes kind of sticky sometimes. I've used both though.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I've wondered about this also but assumed that rolled oats are what people mean. 'Regular' oats, which to me is 'steel cut' or 'Irish' oats (which is what I eat) take no less than 20 - 25 minutes to soften and cook. In just warm water, wouldn't it take them a long time to release the goodness?


----------

